
How to Get a Remote Job: Advice from Remote Company Managers - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/blog/how-to-get-remote-job
======
mikece
When applying for a remote job I think a cover letter is probably a LOT more
valuable than when applying and interviewing in person. In the latter your
prospective boss and coworkers can ask you why you're interested in this
position easily and casually; when sifting through remote applications having
this statement explaining your interest probably would separate you from the
pack.

------
npudar
My experience has been that almost all of our remote jobs were occupied by
existing local employees who needed to become remote for various personal
reasons. Only those that were most highly valued were accommodated.

The advice in the article seems reasonable, but I'm not sure how many jobs are
looking for a remote worker.

------
raunometsa
I asked remote teams like Doist and SafetyWing to share some tips about how to
get a remote job in their companies.

While there are so many remote job candidates (can be thousands for a role!!),
most of the applications are really low quality - so putting in the effort
gives a lot of advatage!

